# Filter Intake Cover?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got a Marineland Bio-Wheel filter on my shrimp tank and had put a bit of large-pore sponge into the end of the intake tube to make it "shrimplet safe", however, within a couple of weeks there was enough gunk built up in the sponge that it was severely limiting the water intake and causing the bio-wheel to stop turning, even a very thorough rinsing wasn't enough to help.

So... at the moment, I put a new piece of sponge back in there temporarily as I do have some tiny shrimplets in the tank, but I'd really like to find an alternative so I don't have to take my filter apart every two weeks. Is that possible?

Here's a pic of the end piece to give you an idea of what I'm working with.. Pic


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

replace the marineland filter with one of these...
Oista Round Bio-Sponge Aquarium Filter (Large)


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I've done something similar on the h.o.b filters on my guppy tanks. I use a replacement sponge for an air driven filter over the intake. 
I have found that it requires a good cleaning (squeezed out thoroughly - in tank water) once a week or more.
I am currently cleaning the intake sponge once every water change, and once in-between (water changes are once a week).
I have heard some people having success with nylon (pantyhose etc) over the intake - though that was for fish fry, and I think they were cleaning it quite often aswell.
If you do find a good alternative, I would be happy to try it out


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I use fluval edge pre filter sponges on all my hob tubes to make them shrimp/fry safe. If the filter clogs up i find every once in a while you really need to squick and bang it out (in old tank water) to get your high flow rate back.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Another option is is to use the Lustar Filter Max series pre-filters (they are produced by the same company that makes 'Hydro Sponges'). They are the best on the market that I know of.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalj


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Your pre-filter is like a mechanical filteration unit. 
You just need to take it out and rinse it (under tap water is fine because your biofiltration is performed inside the filter) to get rid of all the things your mechanical filter has trapped.
It should not be a lot of work to slide the filter out and give it a good squeeze under the tap. You can also buy a few spares so you can just use a new sponge when the existing one gets very dirty and needs to be cleaned if you are really busy.
Having said that I have heard from many people that shrimps do not like it when the tank is cleaned too often and become too "clean"....although I do not know exactly what extend will be considered 'too clean" if your shrimps look very happy may be just give the sponge a good squeeze every week or so is all you need?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I find that if you use a big sponge then it works well, I had used a small one and it clogged up quickly. I am using a sponge from an ac30 and its been a month now and no flow issues.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What do you guys think of the dual sponge intakes or the strainer from here?
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-filters-co2-stuff-bacter-ball-36998/

I personally have been happy with the strainer, never clogged once. I clean it with a toothbrush once every 3 months or so.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

ive been using the aqua nova sponge prefilters for my xp4's from island pets for $5. Squeeze out the crap every water change- 2x week. and replace them every 6 months or whenever they break down.
Love them.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

What I've been using is a pre-filter sponge, but cut and stuffed into the inside of the intake strainer, which keeps things looking nicer, but is a real pain to get in and out.. so maybe just a larger piece on the outside would simplify things.


----------

